# GBA Temp store issue



## steve007 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't see add to cart in the shop 

I want to buy A ak2i $11.50 that are compadable to the 3ds mine is not it's the old one  
and add my ,Coupon Code  for A 5% off

How do I do so ? 
Thank you


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 12, 2011)

Shoptemp doesn't sell anything directly any more. It is just an information resource for other stores.


----------

